# 2011 Routan rear turn signals and brake lights not working when headlights are on



## VEPCO (Sep 26, 2014)

I have narrowed down the symptom to the brake lights and turn signals not working while the headlights are on. The third high brake light in the center still works, Any suggestions as to what might be causing this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## 2011v.w. routan (Apr 17, 2021)

VEPCO said:


> I have narrowed down the symptom to the brake lights and turn signals not working while the headlights are on. The third high brake light in the center still works, Any suggestions as to what might be causing this? Thanks for your help.



Did you ever figure it out?min just started doing it after I replaced the window regulator.
Any ideas would be helpful thanks


----------

